# B-hyve Catch Cup Test



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I just installed an Orbit B-hyve smart controller and want to use the full capabilities.

Can I use the sprinkler gauges for the catch cup test and input that data? I already have these but don't have the orbit catch cups. Only reason for being concerned with testing with my current gauges is that the orbit has a wider mouth and chokes down.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Either will work fine. You can even mix and match if you feel adventurous. The numbers are calibrated to the size of opening and the volume. If you look at tapered gauges, the marks are farther apart on the narrower bottom.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I tried to run the test on the front lawn today, 2 zones. I need to recheck some directions because I have overlap between the zones. I essentially got to the bottom line or the 1/8" mark on the orange nrg sprinkler gauges. This means I would have to run each zone for an hour each for 0.5" of water if im not mistaken.

I filled the nrg gauge to what I was averaging and checked with teaspoon to be about 2. this means I am getting about 5 ml or water per zone for 15 min run times. Using the orbit calculator its saying I need to run each zone approximately 335 minutes each time. Watching videos of sprinkler tests I am seeing much more water in their catch cups or gauges for 15 minute run times. For instance the video linked below shows about 60 ml.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xvyyutylsU

Im doing something wrong of the sprinklers have messed up nozzles. I am using PGP rotors I believe no. 3 nozzles in the 180 degree rotors and 6 in 360. I am getting fairly even coverage just seems like I need to water an excessively long time. At this point I am thinking I will adjust my smart watering to run about 60 min per zone? I don't want to put my ml reading in as that seems way off.

Anyone have input?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

According to hunter's specs, PGP ultras in a square pattern with #3 nozzles and 180 degree arc put out 0.4 in/hr. #6 nozzles put out 0.6 in/hr with 180 degree arcs. Your catch can results seem in line with published specs.

Spray heads like the picture often put out a much higher volume than rotors.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback. Currently modified my app to provide about an hour per zone and targeting about an inch a week without rain.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

In high summer heat, you should consider 0.5-0.75 inches every 2-3 days or when the grass shows signs of drought stress. Water loss from the lawn can be 0.2 inches per day or more if it is 90+. If it gets to 100, then it is likely 0.3+ inches per day.

G-man just posted an article on watering: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19653


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Appreciate the link. Will read up and try and adjust accordingly.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

bernstem said:


> In high summer heat, you should consider 0.5-0.75 inches every 2-3 days or when the grass shows signs of drought stress. Water loss from the lawn can be 0.2 inches per day or more if it is 90+. If it gets to 100, then it is likely 0.3+ inches per day.
> 
> G-man just posted an article on watering: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19653





bernstem said:


> According to hunter's specs, PGP ultras in a square pattern with #3 nozzles and 180 degree arc put out 0.4 in/hr. #6 nozzles put out 0.6 in/hr with 180 degree arcs. Your catch can results seem in line with published specs.
> 
> Spray heads like the picture often put out a much higher volume than rotors.


I know I'm reviving an old topic but I have a similar question. I think y po u referred fo the PGP ultra data which is different to the PGP red nozzles. Attached is a picture





I currently have a mix of PGP and i20 (replacing the PGP as they give out). My PGP were running a 5 or 6 nozzle in most of my rotors. I run 6 zones one day and 5 the next day. If I run these 5 or 6 nozzles at 50psi, it takes me an hour and a half to put down 0.5" of water which is crazy because it will take 9 hours to run the system.

So I was graduating up nozzles upto 9 or 10 but the kicker is that this one area is a slope and on a busy main road. I run this first to avoid traffic and associated wind BUT I fear the slope will have run off.. should I just stick with a smaller nozzle here and prolong the time (start zones time will probably be around 330 then)

OR

Run the bigger nozzle which should help with larger droplets and less wind effect. run the zone for 25 mins, rest 20 mins and run again for about 25 mins..

Confused a little ..


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't think it matters whether you run a lower precipitation rate or do a soak cycle. I would probably try the higher rate and see if you have any run off.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

bernstem said:


> I don't think it matters whether you run a lower precipitation rate or do a soak cycle. I would probably try the higher rate and see if you have any run off.


Thank you!


----------

